# [Review] FANATEC CSL Elite Wheel Base vs. FANATEC Clubsport Wheel Base V2



## ronrebell (27. Dezember 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Intro
*
Seit einigen Wochen befindet sich Fanatecs neueste CSL Elite Base in meinem virtuellen Rennspieleinsatz. Das ausgesprochen gute Preis- Leistungsverhältnis und die vollständige Kompatibilität mit Lenkrädern der Club Sport Serie, unterstrichen meine bis dato positiven Erfahrungen, die ihr in meinem Fanatec CSL Review nachlesen könnt. Inwieweit Fanatecs CSL Elite Base an den großen Bruder Club Sport Wheel Base V2 (CSW V2) heranreicht, möchte ich in den folgenden Zeilen und Videoausschnitten beleuchten. Dahingehend habe ich die letzten Wochen beide Wheel Bases unter Verwendung der gängigen Lenkrädern Fanatec Club Sport Formula, Fanatec CSL Elite P1 und Fanatec Club Sport BMW M3 GT2 gegengetestet.

*Produktlinks
*
CSL Elite Wheel Base EU - CSL
ClubSport Wheel Base V2 Servo EU - ClubSport
CSL Lenkrad P1 for Xbox One EU - CSL
ClubSport Lenkrad Formula Schwarz EU - ClubSport
https://www.fanatec.com/eu-de/lenkraeder/clubsport-lenkrad-bmw-m3-gt2-eu.html

*Videoreview




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=YDYEpJw8SHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*
*YouTube Kanal:*
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UChVMixs263HInGr504og2FA
*
Optik – Haptik - Ausstattung
*
Der erste optische Eindruck lässt erahnen, dass es sich bei Fanatecs CSW V2 Base um ein Produkt einer gänzlich anderen Preiskategorie handelt. Hier gilt festzuhalten, dass Anschaffungspreise von € 319,- bzw. € 749,- (Stand 11.2016) für die Fanatec CSL Elite Base bzw. Fanatec CSW V2 Base gegenüberstehen und bei nachstehenden Vergleichen im Hinterkopf behalten werden sollten.

Erstere Wheel Base erfüllt sowohl optische, als auch haptische Ansprüche zweckgemäß. Die Materialauswahl erfolgt aus hochwertigem Kunststoff, Spaltmaße und Verarbeitung sind zufriedenstellend ausgeführt. Damit verglichen findet sich Fanatecs CSW V2 Base in einer anderen Klasse, entsprechend des Preisaufschlages, wieder. Der hochwertige Eindruck wird durch das massive Metallgehäuse unterstrichen. Die knapp ein Zentimeter dicke Metallplatte weist diverse Verstell- Befestigungsmöglichkeiten, sowie den exakt eingelassenen Startbutton auf. Rückseitige Anschlüsse sind gut erreichbar, wenngleich diese bei dem CSL- Pendant etwas komfortabler zugänglich sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Belüftungstechnisch sorgt die CSW V2 Base unter Einsatz eines Seiten- und Hecklüfters für die entsprechende Wärmeabfuhr. Dies wird seitens der CSL Elite Base von einem Lüfter bewerkstelligt, welcher mit einer vernehmbaren, aber durchaus akzeptablen Geräuschkulisse, die zweckgemäße Belüftung bewerkstelligt. Bei beiden Wheel Bases scheint das Belüftungskonzept auf Langlebigkeit und somit auf der sicheren Seite ausgelegt zu sein. Etwaige Hotspots an den Gehäusen sucht man selbst nach längerem Rennspieleinsatz vergebens, die ausströmende Luft fühlt sich bei beiden Konstruktionen höchstens handwarm an.

Ausstattungstechnisch bringt die CSL Elite Base einen auf 1080° erweiterten Drehwinkel (CSW V2 900°), die in der Front eingelassene LED- Leiste und eine im Lieferumfang enthaltene Table Clamp mit. Letztere muss im Bedarfsfall bei Fanatecs CSW V2 Base separat geordert werden und schlägt mit Kosten in der Höhe von € 59,- zu Buche. Anzumerken ist, dass diese Form der Tischbefestigung seitens Materialanmutung und Variabilität spürbar über jener der CSL Elite Table Clamp operiert und der Neigungswinkel angepasst werden kann. Die Lenkradaufnahme beider Wheel-Bases ist voneinander nicht zu unterscheiden, folglicherweise sind sämtliche Fanatec Club Sport Lenkräder, Fanatec Club Sport Universal Hub und Fanatec CSL Elite P1 Lenkrad, zueinander kompatibel.

*CSL Elite vs. CSW V2 im Tracktest
*
Um die beiden Wheel Bases adäquat vergleichen zu können, habe ich drei gängige Lenkradmodelle – Fanatec CSL Elite P1, Fanatec Club Sport Formula und Fanatec Club Sport BMW M3 GT2 - auf diversen Rennstrecken, abwechselnd unter Verwendung von Fanatec CSL Elite- bzw. Fanatec CSW V2 Base, gegengetestet. Zielvorgabe war es, einen möglichst objektiven Vergleich hinsichtlich Feedbackperformance und Forcefeedbackstärke abzubilden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Testrunden erfolgten mittels Assetto Corsa unter Verwendung der FFB Clip App. Die Forcefeedbackstärke wurde mittels maximal Preset und Automatic Mode entsprechend vorkonfiguriert. Somit operierten beide Testkandidaten am maximalen Grenzbereich der Forcefeedbackstärke, ohne eine Hardclippingquote von 5% zu überschreiten. Hinsichtlich der Erläuterung von Clipping und der entsprechenden Forcefeedbackeinstellung, möchte ich auf mein CSL- Elite Hands on Review verweisen.

Beim wechselseitigen Umstieg ist das etwas kräftigere Forcefeedback der CSW V2 Base spürbar. Bei kleineren Lenkraddurchmessern bis etwa 30 cm spielt dies eine eher untergeordnete Rolle, da hierfür Fanatecs CSL Elite Base kräftemäßig über die Maßen dimensioniert scheint. Entsprechend des Hebelgesetzes stellt ein größerer Lenkraddurchmesser höhere Anforderungen an die Forcefeedbackpower. Beim Einsatz eines Lenkrades mit Durchmessern von 32 cm und darüber, wird die Extraportion an Kraftreserve positiv wahrgenommen. Operiert die CSL Elite Base laut Datenblatt mit einem Drehmoment von 6 Nm an der Achse, so würde ich Fanatecs CSW V2 Base gut 20 % kräftiger bei rund 7,5 Nm Drehmoment einschätzen.

Der Antrieb beider Wheel Bases erfolgt im Rennspieleinsatz äußerst smooth und ausgewogen. Störendes Antriebsspiel und ruckeliges Ansprechverhalten sucht man bei beiden Wheel Bases vergebens. Seitens der Forcefeedbackdiffernzierung operieren beide Testkandidaten auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, wobei sich Fanatecs CSW V2 Base auch hierbei einen kleinen Vorsprung gegenüber dem kleinen Bruder herausarbeiten kann. Ansprechverhalten und die Transparenz der Straßenrückmeldung gelingen ein stückweit genauer, diesbezüglich würde ich den Vorsprung auch mit etwa + 20% beziffern. Für beide Wheel Bases gilt, dass selbst bei  längerem Rennspieleinsatz kein Nachlassen der Feedbackstärke zu verzeichnen ist.

*Fazit
*
Nach mehrwöchigem Testeinsatz beider Wheel Bases, zeichnet sich ein für mich folgendermaßen differenziertes Bild der Testkandidaten ab. Fanatecs CSL Elite Base geht aus diesem Testvergleich als Preis- Leistungssieger hervor. Werden hohe Ansprüche an das Simracing gestellt, so bekommt ihr bei Fanatecs CSL Elite Neuentwicklung derzeit konkurrenzlose Performance pro Euro geboten. Der Einstiegspreis von derzeit € 319,- ist dabei durchaus fair angesetzt, die Kompatibilität zu allen Lenkrädern der edlen Club Sport Serie, sowie des Club Sport Universal Hub, ist gegeben.

Mit einem Anschaffungspreis von € 749,- markiert Fanatecs Club Sport Wheel Base V2 derzeit die Speerspitze der handelsüblich erwerbbaren Simracingperipherie. Der gut doppelt so hohe Anschaffungspreis definiert sich durch diverse Alleinstellungsmerkmale.  Optik und Materialanmutung von Fanatecs CSW V2 Base bilden derzeit eine eigene Klasse der Simracingperipherie ab. Antriebsseitig gelingt es das bereits hohe Niveau des kleinen Bruders noch einmal zu überbieten. Die maximal nutzbare Forcefeedbackstärke liegt dabei gut 20% über jener der Fanatec CSL Elite Base.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Kaufempfehlung
*
*Fanatec CSL Elite Wheel Base
*
* kräftiges Forcefeedback (6 Nm lt. Datenblatt)
* exakter und laufruhiger Antrieb
* konkurrenzloses Preis- Leistungsverhältnis
* zweckmäßige Materialanmutung, solide Verarbeitung
* gute Ausstattung (LED Leiste integriert, Table Clamp im Lieferumfang)

*Fanatec Club Sport Wheel Base V2
*
* Forcefeedback sehr kräftig (geschätzt 7,5 Nm)
* äußerst transparentes Ansprechen des Forcefeedbacks
* Verarbeitung exzellent, Materialauswahl überwiegend Metall
* Zielgruppe mit Enthusiastenansprüchen

*Schlusswort
*
Ich bedanke mich für eure Lesezeit und hoffe, dass ich euch die Kaufentscheidung erleichtern konnte. Beide Testkandidaten bieten zweifelsohne Simracingvergnügen auf einem äußerst hohen Niveau. Schlussendlich sind persönliche Präferenzen bzw. der finanzielle Rahmen ausschlaggebend, um den eigenen Ansprüchen gerecht zu werden. Insofern eurerseits Fragen auftreten, so bitte ich die Kommentarfunktion bzw. meinen YouTube- Kanal zu nutzen. Ich versuche zeitnah zu antworten und verbleibe mit besten Grüßen

Ron.


----------

